# 1000w ballast Help!!!



## deslok (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm really new to growing. I really need some help with my ballast, I bought a *Xtrasun 1000W Convertible Ballast, Eye Hortilux BLUE 1000 watt MH Bulb (HOR), **Xtrasun 8" Air Cooled Reflector.  *Which I thought was a sweet setup. However, I noticed my MH was not as bright as all my friends. My "*Convertible Ballast*" has a switch that lets me go back and fourth to MH and HPS. next to each label says " 400wHPS / 400wMH, which allows you switch to a different bulb. My question is, does the 400wMH mean that my ballast is only a 400w? on the box it says it can do 400w or 1000w. Will my 1000w bulb even work if the ballast is only 400w? or is there somthing wrong with my bulb? Just the middle stays bright. 

I bought all this stuff at a Hydro store. When I went to get that ballast, the guy told me to "Just take one off the pile" and I asked him if it was a 1000w. he replied "oh yeah". Please help!!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 10, 2010)

never heard of a multi watt ballast ..the only thing even close to multi watt that i know of are the lumatek 1000w dimmables


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 10, 2010)

I have never heard of a ballast that will run different size bulbs either.  Can you post a pic of the box where it says that it can run both a 400 and a 1000W?  I did a search on your ballast and did not see anything that indicated that it was switchable to another wattage.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 10, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> never heard of a multi watt ballast ..the only thing even close to multi watt that i know of are the lumatek 1000w dimmables


 
*Lumetek also makes a 400W dimmable.. its pretty sweet own one myself..*

*as for the 1000w-400w sounds to me like you got a 400w instead of a 1000w..(ripped off) b4 your freak and take it back. get some pics up like THG said... theres gotta be someone here that will know..*
*LH*


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 10, 2010)

Yup, sounds like you picked up a 400w from the pile.:holysheep: 

When you take it back, as I'm sure you will, read the box closely instead of relying on a clerk.:hubba: 

DD


----------



## DonJones (Jan 11, 2010)

If you in fact have a 400 ballast, I'm surprised it even lights a 1000 bulb.  Please  keep us informed.

Great smoking.


----------



## deslok (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, it's a 400w. The funny thing is, they guy I bought it from 6 months ago, is now out of business (Divorce from his wife) so looks like my newbie butt is stuck with this thing. Oh well, i'll just have to buy a new one. I'll post some pic next post. Thanks for your help guys, I'm sure ill be back with more questions. ^ ^


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 13, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have never heard of a ballast that will run different size bulbs either.  Can you post a pic of the box where it says that it can run both a 400 and a 1000W?  I did a search on your ballast and did not see anything that indicated that it was switchable to another wattage.



i thought thats what the digital ballasts did....or did they allow you to switch between MH and HPS?  i dont remember.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 13, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> i thought thats what the digital ballasts did....or did they allow you to switch between MH and HPS?  i dont remember.



I have never seen a ballast that lets you run different wattage bulbs. A digi ballast allows you to run either MH or HPS, some of the ballasts also allow you to run either 220 or 110 without any wiring changes, and some  have a feature where you can dim the light.


----------

